# Newbie to tractor and looking at buying a Compact Tractor



## tntians21399 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am looking to buy a property that has 3.5 acres. Thats to much for my little 16hp 42" mower. I know a zero turn would be cheaper and cut faster. But i would like the front bucket on the compact tractor to carry firewood, circulate compost pile, etc...i would use it to cut grass about 80-90% of the time. My question is i have seen 2 styles and curious on which one is better, easier maintance, and life span. I am talking about the having the deck connect under the mower just like normal riding mowers vs the 3pt behind mower deck. My guess is the 3pt is better because you can get under bushes/trees better, put on other tracters if yours breaks down, but not sure about other pros and cons of the two systems. Any information would be great.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Tntians.
Kubota makes nice BX model also B models which you can add number attachments over the years...blowers,mowers,front and rear blades,backhoes... I am thinking somewhere mid 20's on horse power also HST.

Best in your quest... keep us updated.


----------

